# Killington - 11/19/05



## Greg (Aug 11, 2005)

Is it too early to start discussing this? We're probably about 3 months out. Any takers?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2005)

Welcome to last month! :lol:  Actually we already started talking about it in *this thread*. :dunce:   So no, its not too early to start discussing it.  I'd like to go, if opening day happens on a weekday I'll likely not make it.  I imagine they like to open on a weekend though?

I'm VERY anxious to get back on some skis! :beer:


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey - great idea!  In theory I'm in, but I will need to look at the schedule as Opening Day gets closer. Probably around Nov 15 or so - ??


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Welcome to last month! :lol:  Actually we already started talking about it in *this thread*. :dunce:


Easy there, big guy.  That's just a general T&E ideas thread, so now we have a dedicate K OD thread...
 :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Easy there, big guy.  That's just a general T&E ideas thread, so now we have a dedicate K OD thread...
> :beer:



I know, I just couldn't help myself!  :beer:

Do you think Killington would be mad if we started the snow guns up ourselves in October to get some early turns in? :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 11, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Do you think Killington would be mad if we started the snow guns up ourselves in October to get some early turns in? :roll:



Best idea I've heard all day!!!   :idea:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 11, 2005)

I would like to say yes..but it really depends on the day.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 11, 2005)

already was planning on it, i am down so long as it is a weekend.  i ain't burning a vaca day for november skiing!

:beer:


----------



## awf170 (Aug 11, 2005)

dont you think it should be the first saterday after opening... not saying ill make it, it just seems to make sense


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> dont you think it should be the first saterday after opening... not saying ill make it, it just seems to make sense


I'll probably aim to make opening day itself, or perhaps the first Friday. I rarely ski Saturdays (usually reserved for family/house-related projects). With my wife being due In January, I will be doing most of my skiing early or late-season so I don't mind taking a V day. BTW, *Killington opened on Tuesday, November 9* last year.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 12, 2005)

Thankx Brian.  Imagine Greg stopming on  a T/E forum about a gathering. :angry: :wink:    I'll be at killington or Sunday River which ever is opens 1st.  Well the 1st Sat.  If both are open it will be Sunday River.  We will do  last minute details when we have facts.  I don't take many November days off to ski.  The exception is the day before Thanksgiving so I can have a long weekend.  Sounds like Greg will help get people out if its midweek.  
  Hopefully we will get a long weekend of skiing over Veterans day weekend again. :idea:


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> already was planning on it, i am down so long as it is a weekend.  i ain't burning a vaca day for november skiing!
> 
> :beer:



That is what sick days are for.  I should be there.  I have made the past 4 opening days at K


----------



## teachski (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm out for weekdays too, unless it just happens to be on November 11(Veteran's Day) as I have that off.  A Saturday should be fine though.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 14, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am not into taking sick days unless actually sick.  kinda pisses me off when people do that :angry: but more pow(d)er to you.  vaca days only for me and they don't get burned until there's at least 6" of fresh to ski on.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 14, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> ga2ski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on now you have never done it?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 14, 2005)

nope.  i always arrange to take unschedule vacation days after a storm.  never a sick day.  no justification for a lie in my book, it's just not in me.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 14, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> nope.  i always arrange to take unschedule vacation days after a storm.  never a sick day.  no justification for a lie in my book, it's just not in me.


I work for myself so I am not sure how it goes over in the corp world but I always thought of it as a lie with a  :wink: mixed in.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 14, 2005)

others in my office use the sick days for beach, so why shouldn't I use mine for the snow.  Besides my car doesn't know how to drive south when there is more than 12" of snow.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 14, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> others in my office use the sick days for beach, so why shouldn't I use mine for the snow.  Besides my car doesn't know how to drive south when there is more than 12" of snow.


i never justify my own actions through those of others.  just too principled to lie to someone.  for better or worse (worse for me when i want to ski midweek).  i'd rather it be worse for me and not be able to ski than sacrifice principle.  that's just me though.


----------



## Powderhound21 (Aug 15, 2005)

So when do they open? Ive got the first week in november booked at the notche, but they might not be open. Ill just have to hike a lil cuz I know theyll have their guns on. But I was sorta counting on killington to be open that week. Any input?


----------



## Powderhound21 (Aug 15, 2005)

Also does anyone know of any resorts in NY, VT, NH, or ME that plan on being open at least one day that week?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 15, 2005)

k might not even have guns going the first week of november.  it all depends on what the weather is like and what their budget looks like.  no other serious players in new england will be open before kmart likely, or at least none worthy of the drive (at least in my opinion).  regardless of whether or not you appreciate kmart's new later opening strategy, they really do delivery on the opening day product for which they offer conditions suitable to december at any other ski area a month sooner.  no other earlier opener has yet to seriously challenge kmart in that department.  the challenge has only been half hearted attempts to claim the marketing of "first to open" :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where I work they treat sick days like personal days, so I don't feel too bad.  Its no suprise to anyone here why I call in after some snow, besides I never call in 'sick', I just tell them that I can't make it in...


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2005)

Powderhound21 said:
			
		

> So when do they open? Ive got the first week in november booked at the notche, but they might not be open.


*Historically* (the past few seasons at least), K opens late October/early November, but what it will be this season is anyone's guess. I'm going to take a guess and say November 11.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Powderhound21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i cant believe the still have the chart on their website, any idiot who looks at it can tell the are cutting way back on the length of the season


----------



## awf170 (Aug 15, 2005)

Powderhound21 said:
			
		

> Any input?



bring a mountain bike and hiking boots


----------



## Greg (Aug 15, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> any idiot who looks at it can tell the are cutting way back on the length of the season


Well, the shortened season (at least at the front end) is due to the top-to-bottom policy, which I actually applaud. Woodbury, BW, or Belleayre may beat 'em, but K will always offer much more vert right at the start.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i understand the start of the season thing, but the end of season they have no excuse.  My point though was pretty much that chart doesnt look too good on there website because it shows how much shorter there seasons are now the back a few years ago.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 15, 2005)

yea, i noticed the same thing austin.  surprised the marketing execs at corporate hadn't noticed the chart is trending towards much fewer days opened compared to the past.  hardcore skiers know this just by being passionite about the sport and keeping track, but your average skier browsing the web site might scrtach their head after looking at that chart.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 16, 2005)

If I can make it up there, I'm definately in!  Can't wait to finally meet you jerks.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 16, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> If I can make it up there, I'm definately in!  Can't wait to finally meet you jerks.


I see your back..How was the trip? No trip report :wink: .


----------



## zowi420 (Aug 18, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> If I can make it up there, I'm definately in!  Can't wait to finally meet you jerks.


Took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2005)

Did they start making snow yet??


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

Can we get a group rate...does anyone stay over Friday and Saturday Nights?

Has anyone here ever "ran" a trip before?

I'm jonesen so bad, it sounds like a plan

Or does everyone want to do this midweek...can't imagine kmart opening day would be midweek though...


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Can we get a group rate...does anyone stay over Friday and Saturday Nights?
> 
> Has anyone here ever "ran" a trip before?
> 
> ...


It was on a Tuesday last year...

I'll most likely go either opening day or the first Friday. Most of the "trips" in the past have just been meet-ups or gatherings. We tried to do the group rate thing a few times last year, but the minimum is usually around 20 and most of the time we get a half dozen or so together. Larger groups are possible/probable this season I'd imagine.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

Well if it's the weekend (the kids and all) I'm in for 5....so we're a quarter of the way there already....

Do we have any contacts with kmarts in the group sales orifice?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 23, 2005)

Brettski,  you blew me off last year.  You could be telling everyone how good these trips are.  Ow ya the mountain was closed.  Just kidding.  Goals are to get get groups to group rate levels.  Hopefully we can find someway to get the cost down.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Brettski,  you blew me off last year.  You could be telling everyone how good these trips are.  Ow ya the mountain was closed.  Just kidding.  Goals are to get get groups to group rate levels.  Hopefully we can find someway to get the cost down.



That was for ski mania...May 1st I believe....no?

An 8 hour run isn't as easy as 4

I'd like to figure out a way that it won't cost me a grand to ski 2 days at kmart....


----------



## Vortex (Aug 23, 2005)

Ya it was Brettski.  Just seeing if you were paying attention. 
 A goal of mine is to get some form of discounted tickets at some point.  No promises no timetables.  Just a goal that effort has been put into.  Greg runs some giveways during the year.  Keep an eye out.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 6, 2005)

Bump.  Nov 11 is posted as opening day.  If so I'll be there on that Friday.  www.killington.com/sections/otm/snow_report.aspx


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 6, 2005)

did they make a posted opening day last season?  i would have thunk that kmart would stick with the "we will open whenever the weather allows for top to bottom snow making coverage" type rhetoric.  well, props to them for picking a date that they now have to be accountable for (especially to pass holders).  i will be gunning for either saturday or sunday that weekend, but it will be unlikely that weekend will be my first turns of the season


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2005)

I believe my wife might have jury duty either that Friday or the next. If not, I'm there.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2005)

I almost certainly won't be there on Friday, but that saturday is a strong possibility!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a dream last night that the weather channel said it would get down to 21 degrees in Boston this weekend. I got so excited I woke up, and almost turned on the TV to see if it was real.

Day-tripping Kmart on the 12th might be fun...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I believe my wife might have jury duty either that Friday or the next. If not, I'm there.


This is becoming a problem with a baby and now Jury Duty :wink: .


----------



## Vortex (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be going to the local Vet parade and then heading to Killington mid day on the 11th. 
 Probably head to Sunday River for the Rest of the weekend after that.  All depends on what is open where.  Getting together should be easy with limited terrain.  I like to hook up with other board regulars as well. We all have the same passion nice community thing.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. My ski season will be limited this season, but I hope to live vicariously through you all...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 16, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will just have to make more local trips. I hope to be doing alot of local trip myself this year.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 16, 2005)

Listen, when kids come, priorities change.

I skiied the most when our 1st was 6 months old...after that it went down hill...1 day a season...then there was the infamous 0 days!

Ah purgatory.

Well its been about 5 years now...started slowly...got a week up at smugglers for the first time in the spring.

Got there in the rain on Saturday, and it rained till thursday.

Kept at it, and it's been pretty stellar.  Last year was really great, because the kids are really good now.

Good Luck


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah, I expect a few slow years. I hope to get out at least 10-12 times per season for the next few. My daughter should be ready to join me next season so that should help!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm sure that my days out will be limited this year as well... Between my duaghter, who will be 6 mos in Dec., and the fact that we now have NO money I'll be happy to get out 10 times...


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Children & Skiing*

Hang-in there guys.  It does get better.  

I think I went 3 or 4 years without skiing more than once a year after we started having children.  Now that my youngest is 7 and all my children ski, we do it every other weekend (at least).  Last year I got in 29 days (18-20 of which I skied with the wife and one or more of my children).         

You gotta pay your dues as they say.

The next milestone I'm worried about (which I've already started to experience) is the older children don't want to spend the weekend in VT skiing but would rather stay home to be with their friends and go to parties.  Oh well, we all have our burdens to bear.  

At least I can ski alone or with the wife now that the children are old enough that you don't have to be with them every second of the day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Children & Skiing*



			
				madskier6 said:
			
		

> Hang-in there guys.  It does get better.
> 
> I think I went 3 or 4 years without skiing more than once a year after we started having children.  Now that my youngest is 7 and all my children ski, we do it every other weekend (at least).  Last year I got in 29 days (18-20 of which I skied with the wife and one or more of my children).
> 
> ...


Thats when you tell the older kids to bring a friend :idea: .


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 17, 2005)

> Thats when you tell the older kids to bring a friend  .



Good advice.  We've tried that and it does work well but they still don't want to take friends every weekend.  "I'd rather stay home Dad"  :roll:  It's all good.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I believe my wife might have jury duty either that Friday or the next. If not, I'm there.


My wife was relieved from jury duty so I will be at Killington on Friday, November 11 if they do indeed open that day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 18, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got to love it when that happens :beer: .


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like I'll be here the 11th and 12th. Going to skip SR  opening weekend to save gas exspense.


----------



## skijay (Sep 19, 2005)

I am leaving for FL on the 12th.  I would like to go on the 11th if it is open.  I get to break in my ASC Pass   . 

I have skied Mount Snow in the AM and sat on the beach in Sarasota, FL in the PM (same day), two years ago.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> I am leaving for FL on the 12th.  I would like to go on the 11th if it is open.  I get to break in my ASC Pass   .
> 
> I have skied Mount Snow in the AM and sat on the beach in Sarasota, FL in the PM (same day), two years ago.



Ski and beach combo.  That would be great.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 19, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> I am leaving for FL on the 12th.  I would like to go on the 11th if it is open.  I get to break in my ASC Pass   .
> 
> I have skied Mount Snow in the AM and sat on the beach in Sarasota, FL in the PM (same day), two years ago.


That cool..I love doing things like that.


----------



## Skier75 (Sep 20, 2005)

UK and I could be up for this....we'll have to wait and see. Of course it depends on the day of the week also. Unless, of course, if I haven't landed a job yet.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 20, 2005)

Killington 11/9/2004


----------



## Mark D (Sep 20, 2005)

you guys are so luckly. i have to wait till ATLEAST mid to late december for my turns.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2005)

Mark DiGiovanni said:
			
		

> you guys are so luckly. i have to wait till ATLEAST mid to late december for my turns.


Take a road trip...


----------



## Marc (Sep 23, 2005)

If they're open I will be there the weekend of the 12/13.




Oh, and all this banter about little people and diapers and what have you...



For the sake of my hobbies, freedom, and the safety of the rest of the world, I will not procreate...

That is all   :dunce:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 23, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> If they're open I will be there the weekend of the 12/13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will be open on Dec 13th easy.


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 23, 2005)

I will go on Friday, Nov. 11th, if they open.  Who is going?  How do AZer's recognize each other?


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> I will go on Friday, Nov. 11th, if they open.  Who is going?  How do AZer's recognize each other?


I'm going. Some of us know each other. We'll set up a meeting place/time...


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 23, 2005)

EXCELLENTE!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2005)

Zowi420 would like to meet you anyway.  I'm  part a timer in Campton.  When we get closer we will set a time and place.  I'll be sporting my Az baseball cap.  We usually pm cell numbers and all that stuff if you want to meet up I will make sure you find us.  I have been known to hunt people down. JK   Alot of our pictures are in the galleries from last years outings.


----------



## zowi420 (Sep 23, 2005)

Day off approved.....Can't wait!


----------



## Marc (Sep 23, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I meant to type was 11/13.


My brain stepped in my way again.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 23, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Zowi420 I will make sure you find us.  I have been known to hunt people down. JK



No your not....There was not a safe place at the loaf to hide. :wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 25, 2005)

Wait a second.  Is the meetup for that Friday or the Saturday?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 25, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Wait a second.  Is the meetup for that Friday or the Saturday?


Friday Nov 11th is the projected opening day.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 25, 2005)

Hmmmm can't make it that Friday, but may swing up there for Saturday.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 26, 2005)

I will be there Sat also.  BeanoNYC hows about hitting Ratdog in Worcester on your way home.  that's My agenda.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 26, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I will be there Sat also.  BeanoNYC hows about hitting Ratdog in Worcester on your way home.  that's My agenda.



If I get up there, I'll probaably want to ski both days.  The show is Saturday, No?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 27, 2005)

The show is Sat in Worcester.  I am probably skiing just Friday and Sat.  I have not ruled Sunday out.  Just alot of driving.  I have relatives to stay with near K  (woodstock), just don't want to show up at 3 in the am after a show.

  Looks like about 45 days till turns.


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2005)

So I didn't realize Friday the 11th is Veteran's Day.



Which I have off.



HAH!  I'll be there on the 11th, 12th and 13th with any luck.


SNOW SNOW SNOW!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool Marc.  Do you have a ASC pass?


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2005)

I cannot wait. My plan is to ski K on Friday, November 11, regardless of whether they can open earlier or not. Let's just hope opening is not later than that...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2005)

45 days to go..Not to bad since its like 70 out.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2005)

I won't be able to make the 11th, I'll be stucj here working.   I'm gonna try for the 12th, or the first Saturday they open...


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 27, 2005)

I would love to meet up with you guys at Killington, unfortunately I have to work on friday-saturday. :evil: 

I am hoping to ski at Hunter, Belleayre or Jiminy on sunday 11/13/05 as the 12th is my birthday.


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am hoping to ski at Hunter, Belleayre or Jiminy on sunday 11/13/05 as the 12th is my birthday.


Think Jiminy will open by then? Hunter and Belleayre, maybe...


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, when the 11th gets a little closer and we have our schedules down a little more, we'll have to find a time/place to meet up.



I'm so pumped...  I'm going to have to discharge all this nervous anticipation energy on the bike ride today.

Or I might just crack.



I'm going to come to work tomorrow wearing my helmet and goggles or something.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 27, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> So I didn't realize Friday the 11th is Veteran's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait ..... the opening day is Veteran's Day?  I have off!  Never mind see you punks that Friday!


----------



## molecan (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmm, I hit K-mart last year for Veterans day.  Looks like that tradition will be carried on this year.  

Anyone know when Sunday River or Attitash is opening?  A 3 state opening weekend would be a nice start to the season.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2005)

molecan said:
			
		

> Hmm, I hit K-mart last year for Veterans day.  Looks like that tradition will be carried on this year.
> 
> Anyone know when Sunday River or Attitash is opening?  A 3 state opening weekend would be a nice start to the season.



*Sunday River* is planning on the 11th as well, and *Attitash* is planning on Nov 25th.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 27, 2005)

i am on board for the 11th.  additional, i just learned my regional company meeting will be held at killington the following monday and tuesday :beer: can you say "dawn patrol"?
:beer:


----------



## Vortex (Sep 27, 2005)

You will have the place to yourself.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2005)

This is going to be a HUGE group..This is the list of people that said they are going.

Greg
BobR
JimG
Chilemass
RivercOil
ga2ski
Teachski
BeanoNYC
Zowi420
Skijay
Marc
Molecan

There is also some people still up in the air like myself. So this list could get larger  .


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2005)

Perhaps for those of use that wear helmets, we should all just get big recognizeable AZ stickers for our helmets...

You know, like the Sugarloaf or WV stickers... except cooler.


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Perhaps for those of use that wear helmets, we should all just get big recognizeable AZ stickers for our helmets...


Like this?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Marc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there boss you need to resize that pic.


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2005)

That's exactly it....


So ah, I'll have to order up a couple of those.  Sweet.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2005)

I bought one of those last year for that reason, but I couldn't find a spot on my helmet for it.  The vents were in the wrong spot...


----------



## Vortex (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll have an az hat on in the lodge while booting up.  I'll have a tie dye on.  We do a good job getting together.  Better than some other groups I have seen.  If you want a call just pm your cell number as well.  There will only be a few trails this will be easy.


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah, last year when we were up there for opening weekend, they only had great eastern, mousetrap, which got icy real quick, and whatever goes down below moustrap.


Still a real good time.  I can't wait for that weekend.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 29, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Yeah, last year when we were up there for opening weekend, they only had great eastern, mousetrap, which got icy real quick, and whatever goes down below moustrap.
> 
> 
> Still a real good time.  I can't wait for that weekend.


Great eastern to mousetrap :blink: Not much fun on Great eastern Mousetrap is ok for the 10 seconds your on it. Is this the norm for opening day at k?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2005)

Steve has a great TR on his site for 11/11/04:

http://www.thesnowway.com/ski/2005/killington.htm

That should make you all drool...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 30, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Steve has a great TR on his site for 11/11/04:
> 
> http://www.thesnowway.com/ski/2005/killington.htm
> 
> That should make you all drool...


Thats just great..After reading that I have to go on the 11th.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 30, 2005)

what the heck is times new roman doing on that page!  this just won't do....

edit: so getting a new computer makes you realize new things...  such as not everyone has the arial narrow font on their computer and not everyone see's the web page as you designed it. :blink:  :idea:  :dunce: - heh!


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll be there whenever opening day is, unless both SR and K open on Veteran's day. Then I'll be heading to SR as my family has a place up there and I can ski multiple days.  I figure K open earlier that week.  Of course all of this is weather dependent. After 10/24th (I need warm waether for a job I'm running), bring on the cold.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 1, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> This is going to be a HUGE group..This is the list of people that said they are going.
> 
> Greg
> BobR
> ...



I'm bringing my buddy up as well.  He's going to be my "saftey" friend if BobR decides to get too frisky with me.

He's the one that really got me into skiing ... he's also my future bro in law!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 3, 2005)

BeanoNYC sounds like you will be safe know.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 3, 2005)

Since the kids are off on Veteran's day, I'm thinking of making this a family trip. Come up Thursday night, ski 3 days and leave Sunday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2005)

This weather has me concerned about the projected date. we seem to be a few weeks late. What do you guys think?


----------



## Vortex (Oct 3, 2005)

All it takes is a weather patern change.   We will be fine.  Jim G I'm thinking about bringing my son along for the weekend also.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 3, 2005)

Just noticed my kids are off thursday and Friday

EDIT: You got enough people for a group rate....


----------



## Vortex (Oct 4, 2005)

Brettski its a thought.  Lets see how many we get.  A good portion of this group has passes though.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> This weather has me concerned about the projected date. we seem to be a few weeks late. What do you guys think?


The week before is the critical time. We'll be fine...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 6, 2005)

3 days is all it probably would take to get open. We will get some cold weather.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 6, 2005)

given how early kmart used to open *cough* *cough* november 11th is very late by their own previous standards.  we all know why they took that route, but suffice to say it is plenty late enough to get some cold weather to blow snow.  i mean, cripes, the last two years it has been cold enough that week for a small ski area in CT to beat kmart two years in a row. :lol:


----------



## Marc (Oct 6, 2005)

I too am foolishly optimistic.





I will do a cold weather dance on top of my office desk if it comes to that.  I don't think anyone in my office would think it out of the ordinary for me anyway...  :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i mean, cripes, the last two years it has been cold enough that week for a small ski area in CT to beat kmart two years in a row. :lol:


I hate this comparison. K opening with a top to bottom run is not at all the same this as a coupla hundred foot patch...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, Steve, when Woodbury opens before Kmart again this year are you gonna head down here to ski opening day with us CT folks?  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 6, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, you are right... and i completely agree...  in the sense of the comparison that you just made.

however, the sense of the comparison i was trying to make is if woodbury can do what they do and pull a day in front of kmart, given the differences in temp and elevation, it just shows how much kmart could open sooner if they really wanted to and that the likely hood that they will have made enough snow by their scheduled opening day is very viable.  the difference in ski experiences is undeniable and i often disregard woodbury when the list comes out of who is opening first.  but the fact that they can do what they do says a lot regarding whether any one "could" open sooner if they really wanted to.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 6, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> So, Steve, when Woodbury opens before Kmart again this year are you gonna head down here to ski opening day with us CT folks?  :lol:


i've made my thoughts on woodbury known before.  it's a joke, all PR and hardly worth it unless you are in town.  but the fact that kmart can get upstaged by a joke... that's the point i was trying to make.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know Steve, I was just busting your chops a little.   I agree with you about Woodbury, it is pretty funny though.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 7, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> 3 days is all it probably would take to get open. We will get some cold weather.



In early November, they usually can't blow snow on lower Bunny Buster during the day since it's an eastern exposure in the sun at low elevation.  They can get the Great Northern wrap-around from the top and Rime in The Glades covered in a couple of days up to where Great Northern hits the Snowdon Triple. In the old days, they could get upper Cascade open in 24 hours. That last part of Bunny Buster either takes a cold snap or 4 or 5 days of blowing at night (and blowing water during the day if they don't turn the guns off).

Given the increases in electricty and diesel fuel, I'd bet that Killington will wait until they have an extended forecast for 7 days of sustained cold weather before they start making snow.  Hard to say when that will happen.  

Those first couple of weekends, we usually ski from 7:30 until 10:00 or so when the entire world shows up.  It's unlikely that we'll stick around to be social.  I go out of my mind after 2 hours of Rime and East Glade ^h^h^h^h^h^h Reason/Upper East Fall.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 7, 2005)

Geoff.  Thankx That is excellent info( from a very reliable source mind you).  Much appreciation.  Hope to hook up at some point. I much pefer this instead of our disagreements on Loon's grooming theories.  lol


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2005)

~1 month! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay. Today is October 11. Let's take an official 1-month roll call. Reply here if you are *definitely* going to hit Killington on Friday, November 11, for an AZ gathering.

I am definitely in.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 11, 2005)

Still there...recruiting some of my buddies, got another commitment today.

Only the weather will keep me from my appointed rounds.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 11, 2005)

No doubt at all. I'm in.


----------



## Marc (Oct 11, 2005)

I


AM


IN!


MUST SKI NOW... MUST SKI NOW... MUST SKI NOW...



AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I CAN'T TAKE IT ANY LONGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*looks for cheap flights to NZ and S America*


----------



## Greg (Oct 12, 2005)

So just four of us now? Come on people!


----------



## zowi420 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry, I don't get online often enough.  I told you, I am low-tech.  But YES, I am going!  I'm trying to convince my friend Lorri to go also, but her husband will probably say "No".  I'll see yous guys there!


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice. 5 defs.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 13, 2005)

I am definitely in.  

 :beer:


----------



## zowi420 (Oct 14, 2005)

Our group sales guy here at Cannon says that we need AT LEAST twenty people to get a group rate at K-Marts.


----------



## Powderqueen (Oct 19, 2005)

*I will be there*

How much for the group rate?

I will be there around noon. Must go to the Warren Miller film in Binghamton the night before, so I will drive in the morning.

I will likely have a couple of people with me, and i am meeting some people. If the group rate is worthwhile, I can meet up with someone when I get there to pick up my tix.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: I will be there*



			
				Powderqueen said:
			
		

> How much for the group rate?
> 
> I will be there around noon. Must go to the Warren Miller film in Binghamton the night before, so I will drive in the morning.
> 
> I will likely have a couple of people with me, and i am meeting some people. If the group rate is worthwhile, I can meet up with someone when I get there to pick up my tix.



Hey Powderqueen! Nice to see you checking in. Now I know the ski season is right around the corner.

It would be great if we could all hook up on the 11th.


----------



## Greg (Oct 21, 2005)

*3 Weeks!*


----------



## Greg (Oct 21, 2005)

So here's the roll-call list so far:

Greg
Bob R
JimG.
Marc
ChileMass
zowi420
Powderqueen
riverc0il (hasn't confirmed here, but I know he's going)

A nice group and three new faces to meet so far. Who else is in?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 21, 2005)

oops, thought i did confirm a few pages back.  i'm in fo' sho'!  new camcorder in hand, so you guys better get back into mid-season form quick! :lol:


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2005)

You'd best keep that away from me, Steve, I might just break the damn thing.



And I'm not talking because I'm so ugly, but because an errant ski or pole might literally impale itself in it.

 :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> You'd best keep that away from me, Steve, I might just break the damn thing.


It's true that Steve is going to document this event. We're experimenting a bit here, but based on the results, there may be additional AZ ski vids. Again, just an experiment, but if you really aren't comfortable with being filmed, just let Steve know and I'm sure he'd be happy to oblige. Something tells me you're really not all that camera shy though, Marc...


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 24, 2005)

if anyone wants to put it in..im about 75% at the point...

m


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2005)

yea, i'd be more than happy to oblige any one that's a little camera shy.  unless you wipe.  if you yard sale, it's making the final cut. :lol:


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> yea, i'd be more than happy to oblige any one that's a little camera shy.  unless you wipe.  if you yard sale, it's making the final cut. :lol:




Perhaps you should save those for the blooper reel... in which case that could just be a 20 minute "all Marc, all the time" segment.


But no, I'm not camera shy.  Perhaps I'll bring my camera too, we could have a couple angles.  I have a crappy JVC camcorder, but it's durable (survived multiple drops on asphalt).  And I bought it for only $40 so it isn't a big deal if it gets broken.  It uses VHS-C.

Plus I have a custom battery pack for it.  It's the pack I made for my bike to run my lights for the 24 hour race.

It's a pack of 10 4000 mAh NiMH, because the light was 12V (1.2V/cell).  The camera is 6V so I built in a switch so that pack can act essentialy as 2 packs of 5 working in parallel, or essentially an 8000 mAh battery.  Not to mention the pack connects to the camera through leads and a DC plug so I can keep the batteries in my jacket so they'll put out full voltage in cold weather.

 :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2005)

well, if there's enough crashes (you seem more than happy to supply them marc!  ), there can definitely be a seperate segment dedicated to crashes :lol: probably one camcorder would be better so all the film is the same format and is all in the same place for editing.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 25, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> So here's the roll-call list so far:
> 
> Greg
> Bob R
> ...



I'm still a maybe it depends on conditions at SR vs. K. I will be skiing somewhere though


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> well, if there's enough crashes (you seem more than happy to supply them marc!  ), there can definitely be a seperate segment dedicated to crashes :lol: probably one camcorder would be better so all the film is the same format and is all in the same place for editing.



Well, I'm still going to bring it anyway for either a personal record or maybe I'll make a making of the film 

Plus I want to see if it actually works or not.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 26, 2005)

Ga2ski  I'll be a the River Sat and Sunday. K still on Friday.  All depends on who is open still.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> K still on Friday.


Yes. Even if K opens earlier than the 11th, November 11 will be the official AZ Gathering. We may be looking at some additional terrain if all goes well the next few weeks! :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be there the 11th and with any luck earlier as well. 
 I have heard from a few who would be into getting together earlier if that becomes an option but the 11th is going to happen still no matter what.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'll be there the 11th and with any luck earlier as well.
> I have heard from a few who would be into getting together earlier if that becomes an option but the 11th is going to happen still no matter what.


If they do open earlier, I'll simply rename this thread with Nov. 11th as the title and new ones for earlier gatherings can be created...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 26, 2005)

I had the same thought. Just waiting to see.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone else panicking as to whether they can even make the 11th as re-opening date? I am... :-?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 1, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Anyone else panicking as to whether they can even make the 11th as re-opening date? I am... :-?



ummmmm ...... yes!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The long range certainly isn't looking good. If the forecast is more or less accurate, forget it.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 1, 2005)

this week is definitely shot.  next week not looking so great either but too early to rule it out.  hopefully enough snow to do some hiking this coming weekend but without snow making and lower temps, everything will be gone by the 11th so here's hoping for a sudden change in the jet!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I can't go the 11th but I have plans to go on the 18th.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 2, 2005)

We will miss each other again.  Sunday River or Waterville that weekend for me.  Staying close to home to save a penny on gas.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2005)

Got word from the mountain that they're still shooting for the 11th. So, as we approach the one week mark, I'm still in. Here's the latest confirmed list:

Greg
Bob R
JimG.
Marc
ChileMass
zowi420
Powderqueen
riverc0il

SkiDog (75%)
ga2ski (maybe?)


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm still in...looks like my family will be coming up too and my 2 oldest boys will be skiing with me.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm still in.  If they're open, I'll be there.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2005)

It looks like the weather will be colder at Sunday river next week.
  I still plan of going to SR Sat and Sunday.  I'm still holding out for K next Friday... if not my next hope would be SR on Friday. 

 I'm just sick of all let downs.  I missed the 1st opening weekend and nothing this weekend.  I have a 3 day weekend next weekend if I can't ski my family may want to go away for a couple days.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2005)

If the weather makes the trip worth it, me and two of my friends will be making it.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 6, 2005)

unfortunately, i have to bail on this event due to a family event occuring on saturday  sorry guys, i hope kmart is actually able to open this coming weekend, the temps don't look great.  hopefully i can make the next gathering.


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2005)

Well...based on the forecast, it doesn't look like this Friday is going to happen. Bummer.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 7, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Well...based on the forecast, it doesn't look like this Friday is going to happen. Bummer.



No, it doesn't look good but I'm not giving up all hope yet.

Typically, it's the first year I can remember my boss giving us Veteran's day off. 

So I'm going to blame him...why not?


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise. But I don't have a good feeling about Friday. If they open, I'm there though.


----------



## zowi420 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm bailing out too, even if they do open, it wouldn't be worth the 2+ hour drive.  It has been downright balmy lately!


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 7, 2005)

As stated last week, if they're open, I'll be there.  I'll be damned if these leg workouts I've been doing for the past few weeks are going to waste!!  

But - I don't have a good feeling about this.  Not very good snowmaking weather recently.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2005)

There's been no snowmaking as of late 

70 F up here on Saturday and Thunderstorms last night.  :roll:


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2005)

My guess is Friday is most likely not going to happen. Anyone up for Saturday if they open then?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> My guess is Friday is most likely not going to happen. Anyone up for Saturday if they open then?



Without Friday it isn't worth it for me. A Saturday opening will be so crowded it won't be any fun. 

Still hoping against hope they can open Friday.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2005)

I might be able to swing Saturday if they open, I really shoud get some other work done though...  Do you really think there's a chance they'll open up on Saturday if they don't open Friday?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2005)

If they open Saturday, I'd be game.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2005)

Just heard back from Tom at Killington. He should know more about the potential for opening or not later today.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 8, 2005)

Even if we could get some info on when and what the plan is. I'm sure some folks will be on the road thursday night.  I will be one of them.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Even if we could get some info on when and what the plan is. I'm sure some folks will be on the road thursday night.  I will be one of them.


I'm sure we'll know before Thursday night. Maybe mid-day Thursday. I'll call you if something changes, Bob.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Just heard back from Tom at Killington. He should know more about the potential for opening or not later today.



Cool, keep us updated!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry I just popped back here.  I'm sure we will have info by then.  My gut says I already know.  Already changed my  Sat and Sunday Plans.  Still  room for turns if something changes.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll be there if K opens this Friday, Saturday or Sunday as SR will not be opening.  I have lots of house work to finish if they can't open.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm tired of working on the house.  I cleaned the Condo last weekend.  Friday, Sat or Sunday or any combo of the 3 are my plans until I'm told no.  Sr is obviously out for Sat and Sunday know.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 9, 2005)

Killington's web site says colder temps and snow for Wed and Thu.  :beer:


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2005)

This situation is exactly what I hoped to avoid. The weekend approaches and everyone from family to my kids' soccer coaches want me to commit my time. I've stubbornly insisted I'm going skiing on Friday, but at this point nobody is buying into that. I refuse to commit to anything other than skiing because once I do, Killington will announce it's opening on that day. Yet everyone making demands is going to start ragging if I refuse to make plans and then Killington doesn't open.  

I'm in need of some evidence that Friday is going to possibly happen; does anyone have any word pro or con from Killington?


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I'm in need of some evidence that Friday is going to possibly happen; does anyone have any word pro or con from Killington?


You'll know within minutes of me knowing. Gotta wait and see what, if anything, this storm delivers. If they get enough supplemental nat, they may be able to pull it off, but I wouldn't guess before Saturday. In leui of making the natives unnecessarily restless, I would go ahead with any family plans you might need to make for Friday.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> In leui of making the natives unnecessarily restless, I would go ahead with any family plans you might need to make for Friday.



Let 'em be restless! Interestingly, my immediate family is still hoping we can ski on Friday. The rest of my family knows that I'm on ski call 24-7 once November arrives, but they like to test my resolve. 

The soccer coaches can pound sand...these knuckleheads have a fetish for scheduling extra practices and games during holiday weekends. Get a life!


----------



## jnrzoso (Nov 9, 2005)

*NOOOOOOO*

no killington this weekend guys, check out the website

www.killington.com

lets just hope for next weekend


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: NOOOOOOO*



			
				jnrzoso said:
			
		

> no killington this weekend guys, check out the website
> 
> www.killington.com
> 
> lets just hope for next weekend


Ah....bummer.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, that's that. If by chance they open on 11/18, anyone else in?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 9, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Well, that's that. If by chance they open on 11/18, anyone else in?


I'm in!!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 9, 2005)

nope, weekends only unless it's a pow day for me.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> nope, weekends only unless it's a pow day for me.



Same here, stupid work!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> nope, weekends only unless it's a pow day for me.



Me too. 

At least they made a decision not to open this weekend and announced it today. Even though I feel like a horse that just got shot in the head to put it out of misery, it's better than still not knowing.

Anyway, here's hoping for a POW day on 11/18.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 9, 2005)

Next week looks to be a go at some point. :beer:


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 9, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I refuse to commit to anything other than skiing because once I do, Killington will announce it's opening on that day.



Come on commit and take one for the team so i can ski on friday


----------



## Vortex (Nov 9, 2005)

Well looks like I'll work some on friday know and take a day in the winter to make up.  A day next week might be ok.  I have to get through a few days of work before plan B is even to be considered.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 9, 2005)

Too bad - I was hoping to wreck my old skis on some rock and have a real excuse to buy some new ones.  

11/18 is doubtful b/c of work.  What's the next planned weekend AZ outing?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 9, 2005)

Sad ... I guess I'll use the time wisely and catch up on some work.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 10, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, alot to ask...hang out with my in-laws instead of going skiing so that you can go instead.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...let me think about this....




NO! (Not that it matters anymore now anyway). I guess we'll both have to hang out and drink beers.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm skiing somewhere next friday.  11/18  Even if its in my mind.


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'm skiing somewhere next friday.  11/18  Even if its in my mind.


I'm out for the 18th. :angry:  Wife has a doctor's appt... Maybe I'll get out after Thanskgiving... :-?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2005)

that settles it I'm at the River if they are open. Best to your bride Greg.


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 10, 2005)

Bob -  i hope to join you on Friday, but work might prevent that.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 10, 2005)

Ga2ski pm sent.  Hopefully trip and event folder coming soon.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 14, 2005)

Opening day could be Fri..who is going?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 14, 2005)

No one.... :blink: If they are open I plan to go on Fri.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 15, 2005)

guys killington opens sat nov 19.  www.killington.com.

Sorry don't kill the messenger.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> guys killington opens sat nov 19.  www.killington.com.
> 
> Sorry don't kill the messenger.


Makes me feel better about not being able to make Friday. Sunday is a possibility. Anyone else?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Hunter isn't open, I'll be there Saturday...Sunday is no good, it's the last game day of the travel soccer season.

Normally I wouldn't go near K on an opening weekend, but if I don't get out there and make a few turns soon I'll be forced to kill something.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 15, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:  Jim I feel the same way Very funny. I might be there on Sat also.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Greg real Nice :wink: .


----------



## jnrzoso (Nov 15, 2005)

*dont forget*

dont forget about okemo on friday.

should be less crowded than ktown


----------



## awf170 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: dont forget*



			
				jnrzoso said:
			
		

> dont forget about okemo on friday.
> 
> should be less crowded than ktown



theres no way okemo will open friday... its too low.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2005)

Killington announced officially they will open Saturday:

http://news.alpinezone.com/6391/

Who's gonna head up this weekend? I may evaluate how the conditions look on Satuday and head up on Sunday, maybe.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 16, 2005)

okemo is saying they will be open Friday some down loading and shuttling required.  Wed update.
www.okemo.com


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Killington announced officially they will open Saturday:
> 
> http://news.alpinezone.com/6391/
> 
> Who's gonna head up this weekend? I may evaluate how the conditions look on Satuday and head up on Sunday, maybe.



Sunday is temping, I think I'll have too much going on though... 

BTW, I updated this thread's calendar entry for you...


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> BTW, I updated this thread's calendar entry for you...


Likewise. It still said the 18th.


----------

